# Is Manu Tuilagi natural?



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Absolutely SICKENING quads.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Majority of Rugby players have fantastic physiques


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

doubt it, i've met the guy and he's as wide as he is tall......


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lots of growth used in rugby and as long as your readings are within a suitable range .....


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Defo natural seen a pic of him with his family and his brothers were all ****ing massive


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Some big rugby boys down my gym and fcuk me can they leg press some weight!


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Gym-pig said:


> Lots of growth used in rugby and as long as your readings are within a suitable range .....


Seriously? I know there is drugs involved in most top level sports especially ones like rugby, but I am very intrigued as to their exact use. Is it as widespread as people make out? And where is the proof to this?

I know that a lot of these matters get brushed under the table, for example the 100m sprint at the Olympics; Normal person logic 'Oh no, they're competing in the olympics they can't use steroids or else they'll get banned'

When the reality is the bronze medal winner has been done in the past for steroids. This alone should be enough to make people aware that AAS are widely used in sport, but oh no they get tested so it can't be!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I was given my first course when I played pro rugby, it is rife in all contact sports.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

id wanna be on it too if one of those big bastards came thundering after me to get the ball


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

google any variation of 'rugby player steroids' or hgh rugby or anything else

so many cases of players testing pos/being caught out/admitting use


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> I was given my first course when I played pro rugby, it is rife in all contact sports.


yes agree completely


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Some people actually train legs on a weekly basis without fail  not saying he aint on gear though


----------



## jocksir (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know guys maybe in some cases but i spent a year in OZ backpacking and worked with a few boys from the Islands. Most of them where monsters with some amount of strength and endurance.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I was given my first course when I played pro rugby, it is rife in all contact sports.


One of my mates from school went on to be a famous and well known rugby player (won WC with England). He never told me what he tok but did tell me that he had to buy new shirts 3 times in his first year at Leicester. He was defo on gear imo.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

He most likely on something - But bear in mind he will have the Genetics to


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

retard thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All professional sportsmen/women are on PEDs, be it clen, AAS, GH, Slin, etc etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

megatron said:


> retard thread


OK, so why is it a retard thread?? Please enlighten us......


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

could well be natural going from that quad pic, even footballer's when you see there legs in like a slow motion replay or even in normal play running alot of them be pretty big with good separation,


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Creatine. HAS to be. No other answer.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

south pacific islands gene pool there all huge, but youll never no for sure


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You're over emphasising the leg size issue. Rugby players takes peds for other purposes than simple muscle size.


----------



## DireStraits (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but just came across this thread after googling an incident where he made some bunny ears behind Cameron at a photo shoot in Downing St.

WRT PED, he's not getting to 110kg with that kind physique without them and then to play at that level..- I don't care what anyone's saying!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

DireStraits said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but just came across this thread after googling an incident where he made some bunny ears behind Cameron at a photo shoot in Downing St.
> 
> WRT PED, he's not getting to 110kg with that kind physique without them and then to play at that level..- I don't care what anyone's saying!


Samoan genes man. Not saying he doesn't use them (I have no idea) but that's a mighty fine gene pool he's coming from in terms of size and power.

A lot of rugby players come from public (not state) and private schools. These are often kids from rugby/farmer/generally big basta'd families.

Had kids at school and college who where were big buggers, pretty much born and bred to play rugby who were definitely natural.

Not passing judgement either way - IMO it's completely possible for the pros to be geared up to the eyeballs. If not AAS, then certainly HGH/peps


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Am I the only one who lol'd when I noticed the other guy had hold of his balls lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Am I the only one who lol'd when I noticed the other guy had hold of his balls lol


 Any normal man would've went down, but his nuts were so small from being on cycle that the guy missed :laugh:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Am I the only one who lol'd when I noticed the other guy had hold of his balls lol


Nah, me too mate. Looks a bit uncomfortable don't it, lol


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

DireStraits said:


> Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but just came across this thread after googling an incident where he made some bunny ears behind Cameron at a photo shoot in Downing St.
> 
> WRT PED, he's not getting to 110kg with that kind physique without them and then to play at that level..- I don't care what anyone's saying!


The only gear he is on is salmon sandwiches on brown rye and plenty of water.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Better question would be....why are there so many "bodybuilders" that take steroids in worse shape than him? ;-)

Remember rugby is about performance...so it's pretty bad when a performance athlete out "physiques" a guy whose sole purpose is to look good lol.

(genetics is a large reason, yes. But work ethic is a bigger reason)


----------

